# Claiming medical expenses while abroad as a holder of a medical card



## Funes (28 May 2011)

Hi all, I got a question regarding claims made abroad. A couple of weeks ago, while I was abroad I had an accident on a bike and knocked out four of my front teeth. The local dentist was treating me and I was wondering would I be able to claim any expenses relating to this. I am a holder of a medical card in Ireland and have proof of all expenses for this case. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Funes (28 May 2011)

Sorry I also forgot to mention that I'm a student and depending on my single mum's income.


----------



## gipimann (28 May 2011)

From hse.ie, FAQs on Medical Cards

_You cannot use your Medical Card outside of Ireland. If you are going abroad on a short stay (e.g. on holiday), to a EU/EEA country (excluding the UK) or Switzerland you should obtain a European Health Insurance Card (previously known as an E111 form). Application forms are available from your Local Health Office or online from the __EHIC section__ of this website. European Health Insurance Cards entitle you to urgent healthcare when travelling in the EU. 

_


----------



## Jim2007 (29 May 2011)

Funes said:


> Hi all, I got a question regarding claims made abroad. A couple of weeks ago, while I was abroad I had an accident on a bike and knocked out four of my front teeth. The local dentist was treating me and I was wondering would I be able to claim any expenses relating to this. I am a holder of a medical card in Ireland and have proof of all expenses for this case. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.



I doubt it, if you were holidaying outside the EU/Switzerland, then you should have holiday insurance and if inside the EU/CH, then you are the responsibility of the local healthcare system - in which case you should have been in possession of an EU Health Insurance card, which you should have presented to them.

Assuming that it was an EU/CH country, you could try and get the card now and make a claim with the authorities in the country where the accident happened... not much hope, but you never know.

Jim.


----------

